# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Shqiptare te humbur ne mergim !

## ALBA

Marku; Është tragjedia e dytë. Në vitin 85 orteku më vrau prindërit dhe vëllanë me nusen dhe fëmijët e mitur

12 vjet në kërkim të vëllait të humbur

Nikoll Ndoj u largua në Greqi 12 vjet më parë, por që prej asaj kohe nuk është bërë i gjallë

S. Gozhina

BERAT - “Kam 12 vjet që kërkoj vëllain tim, Nikoll Dod Ndoj, i vetmi njeri që më kishte mbetur gjallë nga familja pas tragjediës së 15 janarit të vitit 1985, ku nga orteku i borës humba 2 prindërit dhe 5 pjesëtarët e tjerë të familjes”. 40-vjeçari Mark Ndoj kërkon ndihmën e gazetës për gjetjen e vëllait të tij, i zhdukur që prej vitit ’92, kur ai mori rrugën e emigracionit. Në dorë mban të vetmen fotografi që i ka mbetur nga vëllai i humbur. Marku dhe Nikolli, dy vëllezërit e mbijetuar pas tragjedisë së janarit të vitit ’85, ishin zhvendosur nga fshati Bregë i komunës të Fushë Arrzës në qytetin e Beratit. Në vitin 1992, Nikolla atëherë 19 vjeç, u largua për në Greqi, por që nga ajo ditë nuk është bërë i gjallë. “Në fillim mendova që do të qëndronte një apo dy vjet dhe do të kthehej në shtëpi. Kur nuk ndodhi kjo fillova kërkimet. Kam kërkuar gjithandej, por deri tani nuk kam marrë asnjë lajm. Prandaj dua të më ndihmoni, duke më botuar foton. Ndoshta e shikon vetë apo ndonjë shoku tij dhe e lajmëron”,- thotë Marku, duke shpresuar se vëllai i tij është gjallë. Marku kujton se Nikolla është larguar nga shtëpia në një ditë marsi të vitit 1992. Atë ditë ishte ftohtë dhe binte shi. I thashë të mos nisej, por ai ishte i mërzitur pasi ishte pa punë dhe ne ishim shumë të varfër. Por ai nuk m’u bind. Mori rrugën e gjatë dhe me vete i dhashë 1500 lek dhe u ndamë duke qarë. E porosita që të kishte kujdes. Që prej asaj kohe, vazhdon rrëfimin 40-vjeçari, nuk kam marrë asnjë informacion, nga vëllai. Atë vit vëllai ishte 12 vjeç, ndërsa unë isha 20 vjeç. Kur e pyet për tragjedinë e ndodhur gati 20 vjet më parë Marku të tregon se ishte mesnatë kur orteku i borës që u shkëput nga mali i fshatit Bregë mori para tre shtëpi, dy të axhajve dhe të tijën. “Shtëpinë tonë e çoi 120 metra poshtë në përrua duke e fundosur bashkë me të dy prindërit e mi Dodën dhe nënën Lenën, vëllain Zefin, nusen e tij Dilen si dhe tre fëmijt e tij, 4 vjeç, 3 vjeç dhe 2 vjeç. Ne të dy nuk ndodheshim në shtëpi atë ditë”,- rrëfen 40-vjeçari. Ai tregon se pas tragjedisë janë munduar që t’i nxirrnin nga përroi, por ishte e pamundur pasi së bashku me borën kishte rrëshqitur dhe toka dhe për pasojë shtëpitë ishin fundosur në tokë. Atë vit në fshatin tonë, vijon më tej ai, nga orteku i dëborës vdiqën shumë banorë. Ata që shpëtuan nga tragjedia mbetën në qiell të hapur. Në ato momente askush nuk na ndimoi. Unë me vëllanë tim 12 vjeç të detyruar nga tragjedia që na ndodhi u larguam nga fshati dhe u vendosëm në Berat, pa shtëpi, duke u endur rrugëve. Nga fati i keq, vëllai u detyrua të ikë në emigracion dhe që prej vitit 1992 nuk është kthyer duke më lenë një brengë për gjithë jetën. Do zoti një ditë kthehet, përfundon rrëfimin e tij 40-vjeçari. 


Shekulli
11/04/2004

----------


## ALBA

ZBULOHEN ESHTRA EMIGRANTESH

Kur emigrantet i kerkonin parate, krimineli grek i vriste me plumb pas kokes dhe i varroste prane stanit te tij 

AGIM JAZAJ

Keto kohe shoqeria greke po peson gjendje "shoku", nga krimet me monstruze te kryera. 

Para pak ditesh djali vrau nenen e vet, e coptoi ate, e zjeu dhe i hengri mishin. Por ngjarja e djeshme ka pushtuar gjithe mjetet e komunikimit dhe ka mbuluar me peshtjellimin e radhes edhe emigrantet shqiptare, pjese e viktimizuar e ketyre krimeve. Shpesh kerkohen bij dhe bija te humbura per vite te tera dhe nuk u gjendet nami e nishani. Nuk kane nje varr ku te qaje nena e motra, babai dhe vellai. Emigrantet shqiptare shpesh jane bere pre e ketyre krimineleve monstruoze. I kane shfrytezuar ne punet e tyre dhe me ne fund u kane marre dhe jeten, duke qene edhe te pa ngrene e pa asnje njeri prane. Kriminelin nje nate e kishte dalluar edhe "hena". Ajo "lajmeroi" per krimin 

Krimi eshte bere ne vitin 1995, kur emigrantin shqiptare 20 vjecarin, e ka vrare ish pronari i tij grek, 34 vjecari, Jani Balda, ne fshatin Lofisku. Zbulimi i krimit ze fill, kur pardje, Balda shkon dhunshem ne shtepine e ish te fejuares se tij, duke tentuar ta rrembeje ate. Dy vellezerit e saj bene rezistence ne ndihme te motres se tyre. Rrembyesi nxori armen dhe qelloi mbi dy vellezerit. Njerin e vret dhe tjetrin e plagos rende. Pas keti krimi, rrembeu vajzen,Theodhora Kirkinezi dhe u largua nga vendi i ngjarjes. Polica vihet ne ndjekje dhe pas dy diteve arreston Jani Balda, i cili mbante peng vajzen. Duke e hetuar per krimin e kryer dhe te verteetuar mbi dy vellezerit e ish te fejuares, krimineli ka treguar edhe vrasjet e tjera. Hetuesit jane gjendur te shokuar perballe pohimeve te monstres. "Kam vrare dhe dy bullgare dhe nje shqiptar", ka thene vrasesi para togave te zeza. Njerezit u vune ne ndjekje per te gjetur eshtrat e tyre, ku i kishte fshehur vrasesi. Shqiptarin 20 vjecar e kishte vrare ne vitin 1995. Djali punonte ne pronen, token e tij. Shqiptari i kerkoi leket e punes se kryer. Por, pronari Jani Balda dhe vellai i tij, Stavro, ne vend qe t'i jepnin parate, e goditen me plumb ne koke dhe e varrosen prane stanit te tyre. Pas pak diteve te krimit te vitit '95, familjaret e emigrantit shqiptare duke humbur lidhjet me djalin e tyre, i telefonojne pronarit. Ky u thote se djalin e ka zene policia sepse ishte pa dokumenta dhe e kane sjelle ne Shqiperi. Por, 20 vjecari nuk shkoi kurre ne vendin e tij. Grupi hetimor u gjend perballe nje varreze te madhe, ku vrasesi kishte vrare dhe dy gra bullgare. 

Nderkohe, nje nga te afermit e djalit te vrare para 10 vjeteve, ka kerkuar publikisht para mediave ndihmen e bashkeatdhetareve emigrante, nga ata qe jane te paisur me leje qendrimi, per te bere te mundur kthimin e eshtrave te shqiptarit 20 vjecar ne vendlindjen e tij. Nderkohe, ende nuk eshte kemi mundur te zbulojme identiteti e emigrantit fatkeq.

----------

